# Featured Golden Retriever Rescues NC-August 2013, Part I



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*The Golden Retriever Club of America National Rescue Committee*​ 
*http://www.grca-nrc.org/*​ 
Golden Retriever Rescue Club of Charlotte (GRRCC)​ 

Triad Golden Retriever Rescue, Inc.​ 
*The Featured GR Rescues are 501(C) 3 non profits, your donations are tax deductible. Visit their websites to view Volunteer opportunities, to sign up for their Newsletter, and to view upcoming Events. *​ 




*Golden Retriever Rescue Club of Charlotte*
_*Territory Serviced: Charlotte, NC and surrounding areas*_

*Website: **www.grrcc.com*

*Facebook*: *https://www.facebook.com/pages/Golden-Retriever-Rescue-Club-of-Charlotte/68301402128*


*Available Goldens for Adoption:*
*http://www.grrcc.com/adoption/available-goldens/*

*Make a Donation online:*
*http://www.grrcc.com/get-involved/donate/*

*Contact Information and to make a Donation by mail*
*P.O. Box 471931*
*Charlotte, NC 28247-1931*
*Phone: 704-348-1573*
*Email: **[email protected]*


*Triad Golden Retriever Rescue, Inc*

*Territory Serviced: North Central North Carolina*

*Website: **www.tgrr.org*

*Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/NCGoldenRescue*

*Available Goldens for Adoption:*
*http://www.tgrr.org/*

*Make a Donation online:*
*http://www.tgrr.org/*

*Contact information and to mail a donation:*
*4793 Troy Smith Road*
*Liberty, NC 27298*
*Phone: 336-288-9944 (Rescue Voice Mail) or 336-339-1070*
*Email: adopt**@tgrr.org*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Toker*

Available for Adoption through *TRIAD GOLDEN RETRIEVER RESCUE*-














Toker #130416 is a handsome 4 year old Golden with a reddish coat, weighing 88 pounds. He has not been obedience trained, so jumps up and pulls on a leash. But he loves attention so, once he learns some basic commands, should do very well with a family willing to keep working with him. We will post an update once his foster home has had a chance to begin training and gets to know him better.​


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

This poor boy is on his way to a better life!! So glad that his angel saved him and contacted us!

Boone « Golden Retriever Rescue Club of Charlotte


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Foster Homes Needed-GRRCC*

*Golden Retriever Rescue Club of Charlotte is in need of Foster Homes, if you live in Charlotte, NC or the surrounding areas, please contact GRRCC for more information.*

Fostering « Golden Retriever Rescue Club of Charlotte



*Fostering*

One of the most important aspects of GRRCC is our foster program. If we do not have foster homes we cannot take in dogs in need. 
GRRCCpays for veterinary care, grooming, flea treatment and medications. All you need to provide is a place in your home and hearts, and the love these displaced Goldens until we find their forever home. 
GRRCC volunteers will help you and offer guidance through whatever questions or concerns may arise.
If you have additional questions or would like to volunteer to foster, please fill out the form below.

*Additional Information:*
Foster Eligibility Requirements
FAQs about Fostering
Fill out the Foster Home Agreement
Fill out the Foster Application.










Share the truly rewarding experience of coming home to a happy smile and enthusiastically wagging tail welcoming you home. 
Read stories from our Foster Homes


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Thank you Carolina mom, we do need foster homes. It's been a busy summer with shelter dogs and owner surrenders. It's harder to find foster homes in the summer because of vacations, etc.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*TGRR.org Newsletter*









*Your Golden could be a Star!*


Why not share your experiences or share pictures of your Golden and reach hundreds of dog lovers. The TGRR newsletter is published seasonally and we are always interested in hearing from you. You do not need to have adopted from TGRR to participate but it helps to own a Golden! 
There are several newsletter categories for you to contribute to: 







*Golden Express Mailbag:* Send an update on your rescued TGRR Golden and let us know how he/she is adapting to a new life. Don’t forget to mention those quirky habits that make you laugh and attach a photo or two, maybe three… There is no limit on submissions, so feel free to write anytime, we love to read about your Golden.








*Golden Snapshots:* Did you take a great photo of your Golden, or a real funny one? Email it to us for our fun photo category… The larger the photo file, the better the image will reproduce. (We prefer images of 1MB in size or larger)








*Story ideas:* Share your experiences owning Goldens. Story ideas range from vacationing with Goldens, life with Goldens, addressing medical issues, home remedies, training Goldens, etc. If you are not certain about an idea, email us first and we will be glad to answer any questions. 







*Goldens in World News:* Did you read or hear a story about Goldens making news. Email us a link or where to find the story. 







*Book reviews:* Did you read a good dog-related book? Why not share it with us and submit a book review.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Ginger, available for Adoption through GRRCC.org*




Ginger was surrendered to us by her owner due to financial issues (sadly, that is an all too frequent ‘sign of the times’). She had had Ginger since she was a puppy but felt she could no longer give her the care she needed, especially with an impending move on her plate. Ginger had always been well loved and, although primarily an outside dog, was well cared for. She is a bit on the rotund side but is making progress…she weighed 65 lbs when we got her. She is a very petite girl and will be at a good weigh at right around 55 lbs or so. She will need a few more months of exercise and the Legendary Green Bean Diet and then she will have her ‘girlish figure’ back.
She is loving life at her foster home and has re-learned her house manners. She gets along wonderfully with her Golden foster sis although she doesn’t really actively engage her in play. She was raised with a cat so is fine with feline friends. She was also raised with kids and adores them! She is a complete cuddle-muffin, wanting only to be around Her Person and stare up at you with adoring eyes. She is quite good on a leash and loves her ‘walkies’. The only thing sort of unusual about Ginger is that she is very scared of stairs. According to her owner, she injured herself on some stairs several years ago (fell through a flight of stairs without risers in the back) and has been scared of them ever since. It is like she is scared of going up where she can’t see her final destination. Although she is getting better about the stairs in her foster home, it is clear she doesn’t enjoy them so we will only place Ginger in a ranch style home (and one without a lot of stairs accessing the back yard). She has no problem with the normal 2-3 stairs from the house to a deck to a yard, just anything more than that makes her very uncomfortable. The same is true with car rides. In no way is she going to jump into the back of an SUV, nor is she going to climb up through the driver or passenger door…again, if she can’t see where she is going to end up, she gets very nervous and scared. She is fine in a sedan or mini-van, just nothing taller than that. Once she is in the car, she rides like a dream…looking out the window and ‘smelling the roses’ (and everything else yummy!).
Other than her issue with stairs, she is a ‘good to go’ girl. She has plenty of energy but also has perfected napping and helping you watch late night TV or work on the computer. She is just a very ‘happy’ and engaged dog. Anyone looking for a petite and incredibly sweet little red-head would be just a little short of crazy to pass her by.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Winston-Available for Adoption through TGRR.org*

Winston #130729 is a handsome active 7 year old male who is friendly and is slightly underweight at 62 pounds. He knows sit and loves to roll over for a belly rub. Winston has a ild case of heartworms and is undergoing treatment now.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Thanks Carolina Mom!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Available for Adoption from GRRCC.org*


*Jake*
Male, 7 Years
Blonde ~ 88 lbs​ 


Jake and his buddy Zeke (already adopted) were surrendered to us by a lovely woman who couldn’t keep them anymore. They had originally belonged to her sister, who had passed away unexpectedly about a year ago. She was going to re-home them but quickly fell in love with them and decided to keep them. Unfortunately other issues came up recently that made that impossible so she contacted GRRCC and tearfully surrendered them to our care.
Jake is a gorgeous (although he would probably prefer to be considered George Clooney Handsome), blocky headed Golden. He is somewhat chunky at his current weight and will be at a good weight around 75-77 lbs +/-. Jake is good with other dogs but he can occasionally be a bit dominant. That said, he is also willing to act subordinately if another dog decided they want to be the alpha. He and Zeke regularly went to dog parks and other dog social outings with their original owner and both were perfect southern gentlemen. They were also very well behaved with a very old and orthopedically ‘challenged’ dachshund that was being pet sat at their foster home. Even when the little dog bumped into him or got in his way, Jake was absolutely respectful of his little ‘elder. He has never been around cats (never been around them) so we don’t know what his response would be. We do know that Zeke was ok with cats inside his foster dad’s friend’s home but quite curious (let’s just say _too _curious) about the neighborhood stray/outside kitties that he encountered on his walk. Jake is actually quite laid back and, after his walks or time spent outside exploring his foster family’s wonderful yard, enjoys nothing more than to hang out in the same room with you and maybe take a nap or watch TV. He is just a lovely dog and one that is incredibly easy to have around (not to mention, incredibly ‘easy on the eye’) J

Jake is perfectly housebroken and can be completely trusted in the house when you’re gone. He even quickly conquered the doggie door in his foster home despite occasionally getting stuck in it due to his current extra poundage! He rides wonderfully in the car and is pretty good on a leash..he LOVES his walks! When we took him to our GRRCC vet to be neutered, she thought his hips were a little stiff so we went ahead and x-rayed them. Turns out that our vet was correct and his hips are not all that great. He is very asymptomatic though…has no problem going up stairs or getting up and down on a slippery hard wood floor. He will need to be kept on good quality joint supplements for the rest of his life with maybe an occasional Rimadyl, or something on that order, if he over-exercises and gets sore. Given this, I think Jake will be better in a home with minimal stairs, especially as he ages. Jake is great with kids and is very calm around them. Given his hips, he will only be adopted to home with kids over age 8 or so…just to avoid the situation where a wobbly toddler could fall on him if he is a little ‘ouchy’. He is scared of thunderstorms but not destructive. He just pants and wants to be close to you or occasionally he will put himself in a bathtub and come back out when he has decided that the ‘all clear’ has been sounded.
Jake is just a lovely, lovely boy…inside and out. He has lost 2 homes in his young life….through no fault of his own. Now he is just looking for a family who promises that this time, he is finally home Forever.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Thanks Carolina Mom!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Support TGRR.org*

*Donations *

*We are always grateful for your donations to help our Goldens!*
*You can donate either by mailing a contribution or *
*by clicking the "Donate" button below and making your donation securely through PayPal.*​ 
Alexey Ferrell - TGRR, Inc. 
2 Fleming Trace Circle 
Greensboro, NC 27410 
​More and more dogs are entering our program unspayed or unneutered, and each year we take in dogs who need heartworm treatment as well. This, of course, means increased expenses for the program. 
In 2012 25% of the dogs we took in were heartworm positive and more than half needed to be spayed or neutered. Happily, we have a special fund for those senior and special needs dogs who require extra medical attention before they can be placed. You can designate part or all of your gift to the "Lynn Fund" to help these dogs. This Fund was established in memory of two special volunteers at TGRR, Lynn Caso and Lynn Herzberger, who helped our group save many Hearts of Gold. 
Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Sage, a Courtesy Referral through GRRCC.org*

*COURTESY REFERRAL*​*
*
_*GRRCC provides listings for referral dogs as a service to the community, but does not screen dogs to determine their suitability for adoption. GRRCC makes no representations regarding the accuracy of the information provided by the owners and assumes no responsibility for the actual condition or behavior of the dogs. Please reply to the owner directly for inquiries, using the contact information provided.*_









*SAGE*
*3 years old, 35 lbs, gold, male, Golden mix







*
It is with a heavy heart that I am starting the search for a new home for my dog, Sage. Due to some major and unforeseen life changes, I feel that I may not be the best situation for him. However, I am in no rush to find him a home and if the right situation doesn’t come along, he always has a home with me, I just don’t want him to miss out on a more ideal home than what I can currently offer.
Sage is a 3 year old Golden mix that is a perfect dog for the right home. Sage is house trained and crate trained and he currently lives with both other dogs and cats, all of which he adores. Sage LOVES to go for walks and he also enjoys going for car rides…Sage loves to swim and play in the water as you can see in his picture. Although Sage loves the people he knows he can be a bit of a scaredy cat (er, dog) with new people. Unfortunately, Sage spent the first year of his life with virtually no human contact (and the contact he did have was most likely not positive) so he missed out on some early socialization. With that said, he will be the perfect dog for an older couple or people who have quieter life styles and don’t need a social butterfly dog. Due to Sage’s being a little nervous in busy/loud environments, I feel a home without small children would be best, as I suspect they would scare him.
Sage must go to a home with another ‘kind’ dog as he is absolutely lost without the company of another dog and he gains confidence being around them. Sage is house and crate trained and does well on a leash. Sage is fairly low energy but he enjoys swimming and going for walks. Sage weighs about 35 pounds and has had all of his vet work








done (neuter, microchip, vaccines, heart worm and flea preventative monthly). There is an application and an adoption fee for Sage. I will be applying Sage’s adoption fee toward training to help Sage transition smoothly into his new home. As I mentioned earlier, I am in no rush to find him a home. I have taken a job that requires very long hours and I don’t feel like it’s fair to not at least consider the option of finding him a home with an older couple or someone who is home more than me. I am heartbroken at the thought of not coming home to him every night but it also makes me sad to know that he is spending so much time alone.
Please contact me at [email protected] if you think you can give my wonderful Sage the home he deserves!
Thank you….


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Baxter-Available for Adoption through TGRR.org*

Baxter #130733 is a 6 year old male weighing 78 pounds who is sometimes a handful to control. He is very loving and affectionate, and has a wonderful spirit, but he body blocks and jumps up to give you affection. He is very athletic, agile and strong, so would be too much for small children. He has done obedience training, but responds to commands from men better than women. He would love a home where he can run and be active.


----------



## NancyP (Aug 25, 2013)

Submitted our app online to TGRR last night & was going to mail the check today for the app fee when I saw the address was a few blocks away from me so I dropped it in their mailbox. If we get approved we're hoping "Rowdy" is still available. :crossfing


----------



## NancyP (Aug 25, 2013)

We're going to meet & hopefully bring Rowdy home tomorrow night! I can't wait!!! :banana:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

NancyP said:


> We're going to meet & hopefully bring Rowdy home tomorrow night! I can't wait!!! :banana:


Soooooooooo exciting, hope it goes great. 

Post an update, start a new thread introducing Rowdy. 

Looking forward to it, so happy for you!


----------



## Baggio (Oct 18, 2013)

Wonderful thing GRRCC's doing...I'm so sorry to hear about Ginger...times are getting tougher economically, and it's sometimes inevitable, but I always feel sad when I hear a story like this - hope Ginger (and all the other dogs taken in by GRRCC) finds a warm home + family!!

Go girl!


----------

